# Sad trail cam pic due to wrong settings, but you get the idea



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

No I don't get it...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i hope this helps.....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Scott, if that's the same picture, I've got a couple dozen for you to doctor up. In fact, if you could make the buck about a solid 150- 160 that would be great !!

BC,
I feel you pain ...... I only have cheap cams & get a buch of those.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

O nice good job-fish 4 wall
Go get him BC


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i got it!:!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

nice fix job fish4wall.... deffinetly a nice buck spence!!! cant wait to see it when you get the settings right... or when you or brad are standing over it holding its head up


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

just send me your pics..i'll do what i can...
c ya


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

BC...you need to be on my team again this year!!!! lol


----------

